# Anyone taking Dicetel?



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey all!I started on Dicetel last Friday and it has actually been working pretty well..just wanted to know if other people have had good experiences or weird side effects tho.... Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi KestrelI have been on Dicetel for about 5-6 months now. I have to take 100mg 3 times a day. I am virtually pain free! Thank God!! I use to have awful pain in my stomach prior and during a bowel movement like every day. Now I might have the pain maybe once a month during my menstrual time. I know that your period can interfere and make symptoms worse so that's what I assumed it was. That's ok it's better than having it all month







You'll love it!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

That's GREAT! Pain free eh? Can't wait







You guys geting this cold snap in Hamilton too? Its crazy...don't want to leave my apt...Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

OMG! I'm the happiest person EVER! This medication is a total godsend! I haven't had a IBS-D attack in a week! This hasn't happened for me in 5 years! I still get some cramps but they are no where near as bad as before and its really really helped w/ the D. This is FANTASTIC! 'cause I have midterms next week...*sigh*...Anyone want to write my cell bio and genetics exams for me???Hugz,Kestrel







Ps. Seriously...ask your doctor about Dicetel!


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Who makes Dicetel? I'm in New Zealand and would like to take the info to my gastro doc...it may help with gas, no? Is it an anti-spasmodic or anti-D?


----------



## sargentpaynetat2 (Jan 28, 2003)

hello i'm a tattoo artist from whitby ontario(mainly work in toronto) I was on dicetel for a while I suffer from D&C and severe pain cramps bloating it worked for about 2 weeks then stopped my GI said sometimes your body gets used to the meds ??? tried modulon did not help in the least, this is a anti-spasmatic,i,ve been suffering for 4 or 5 years giagnosed for almost 2. tried the meds when i was first diagnosed havent been on anything since accept pain killers like tylenol 3//percocet, even getting so desperate to escape from pain and being alone with no help, especially from dr.'s I turned to heroin injecting,the best year of my recent 5 year stint of extreme pain & diarhea I had no symptoms except I was in another world until finally i woke up & realized i would die so I stopped & got on methodone i dont touch heroin but i do suffer from pain & mild constipation but its better than how i was before so now im labelled a junky and nothin but! what a crazy life!!!!!! im so glad i found this site yesterday














thanx: Tattoo Rob


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

KestrelI'm so glad that you're starting to feel better with this medication. I don't think I could bare to be without it. I have to pick up a refill tomorrow actually.If you don't mind me asking how much do you take? I have to take 100mg, 3 times a day.I pay $74 at walmart for it. What about you?


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey!I'm on 50mg 3 times a day. I've still been getting some attacks but there is almost no pain now. I'm really happy w/ this med...been on it for a month now and its been the best month in about 4 yrs!







I get mine at Shoppers and its just under $50...but luckily my parents insurance covers it totally...I'm pretty lucky.And just for those who want more info on it Dicetel is made by Solvay Pharma.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Also you may want want to check out your country's regulations on Dicetel. I know that its not approved for use in the States yet. Not sure about NZ.Good luck tho!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## acyd7 (Jan 2, 2003)

Dicetel does help, but I noticed (for me) it stopped working that well.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Gonna have to keep and eye out for that then...Hope it doesn't stop working for me...that would really really really suck!







Thnx for the warning tho!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## vckeating (Nov 2, 2002)

I find Dicetel is a useful tool, but (unfortunately) it's not a cure. I remember when I first got IBS it worked really well for the everyday stuff, but eventually as the condition got worse it wasn't good unto itself without proper diet, relaxation, etc.That being said, I think it's the best thing out there that I've tired, and it's much better that any of the alternatives (Bentyl, etc) that I've tried.


----------



## Kipps (Feb 18, 2003)

I've been on Dicetel for 3-4 months. It doesn't totally stop all the symptoms but it makes them much better. I take 100mg a day 3 times a day. I would look into it if I were you. My doctor told me it works for about 50% of patients. There are almost no sideeffects so it can't hurt to try =)Kipps


----------

